# Denver @ Sacramento Game Thread (10/14)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*@* 

*Denver Nuggets (2-4) @ Sacramento Kings (2-4)
Arco Arena, Sunday November 14th, 2004
7:00pm , Altitude/NBATV *

*Probable Starters*





































Francisco Elson/Kenyon Martin/Carmelo Anthony/Greg Buckner/Andre Miller 





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 

-Kings board game thread


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings win.

Kings 101-89 Denver


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

It was good to see Skita do decent. I just wish Bzdelik would involve him in the offense a little more. When Camby and Nene come back I doubt there'll be minutes for Skita. 

Elson should be parked on the bench. He's embarrassing. I'm not sure why Bzdelik won't give those minutes to Skita.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm pissed that Kevin Martin is not getting any burn yet. C'mon Adelman, get the guy some PT.


----------

